# giving out phone number to riders



## kbb (Jul 15, 2016)

is it ethical to give our your phone number and ask riders to call you exclusively? there is a guy in my area doing this and then creating the ride when he is called.
Doesnt seem like we should be doing this? what are your thoughts?


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

No it is NOT ETHNICAL!!! It is ILLEGAL according to the rules and regulations laided out by the PUC and city and state governments. It is only a matter of time before this person gets caught up in a sting, and then cries the blues when he or she is ticketed and car impounded. If this person wants to act as taxi, go drive a taxi; we have too many Uber drivers already.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

I do it all the time. Some females dig me.


----------



## kbb (Jul 15, 2016)

yeah he gives ride to people to boston from maine i am told and give them his number exclusively....and to regular patrons.....too bad Uber didnt have a 1800 number so he could get reported


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

kbb said:


> yeah he gives ride to people to boston from maine i am told and give them his number exclusively....and to regular patrons.....too bad Uber didnt have a 1800 number so he could get reported


Uber has a 91 number. Offshore area code where they utilize $2/hr people in poverty.


----------



## kbb (Jul 15, 2016)

ive never seen a number to call
could of used that last week when my app froze all day


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

kbb said:


> ive never seen a number to call
> could of used that last week when my app froze all day


It was a joke. The people who reply via email are based in India so I used their area code as a joke example.


----------



## u-Boat (Jan 4, 2016)

Absolutely nothing wrong with it as long as the ride is metered through the app. Not only is it ethical it makes good business sense. Long distance runs are more profitable and put less wear and tear on your vehicle.


----------



## Papa Sarducci (Jun 20, 2016)

kbb said:


> is it ethical to give our your phone number and ask riders to call you exclusively? there is a guy in my area doing this and then creating the ride when he is called.
> Doesnt seem like we should be doing this? what are your thoughts?


You say he is creating a ride, you mean in the Uber app? So what, smart guy, knows how to mazimize his profits.


----------



## u-Boat (Jan 4, 2016)

Old Smokey said:


> No it is NOT ETHNICAL!!! It is ILLEGAL according to the rules and regulations laided out by the PUC and city and state governments. It is only a matter of time before this person gets caught up in a sting, and then cries the blues when he or she is ticketed and car impounded. If this person wants to act as taxi, go drive a taxi; we have too many Uber drivers already.


Wrong. So long as the ride is metered via the uBer app the ride is legal and insured. Essentially you're saying that city and state Govt have a right to tell us who we can and can't text/call on our cell phones. That's ILLEGAL.


----------



## Papa Sarducci (Jun 20, 2016)

Old Smokey said:


> No it is NOT ETHNICAL!!! It is ILLEGAL according to the rules and regulations laided out by the PUC and city and state governments. It is only a matter of time before this person gets caught up in a sting, and then cries the blues when he or she is ticketed and car impounded. If this person wants to act as taxi, go drive a taxi; we have too many Uber drivers already.


Why is it about race? I see nothing ethnic here.


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

Papa Sarducci said:


> Why is it about race? I see nothing ethnic here.


I had to read that post twice, there's nothing about race. Perhaps different jobs? In the taxi industry, we call this Personals when you give out your info to preferred passengers. Not illegal but looked down upon and can cause the company to reprimand you. The reality is that everyone does it. However, don't spam. I know some drivers who give out their cards to ANYONE. The idea here is to be very selective and personal passengers who can make your day.

EDIT - just saw "ETHNICAL" in the "race post". Really, calling people out on spelling mistakes?


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> I do it all the time. Some females dig me.


That is why you are a "man-*****" and I am a English Bulldog, with GOOD hips.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Dec 9, 2015)

When I drove I downloaded an app that gave me a separate phone number (TextNow on iOS). I used this exclusively for Uber/Lyft for two reasons. One- no one had my real phone number thus my business and personal life was kept completely separate. Also for security no one could link my number to my personal info through various web searches. Two- if I got a text or voice message with that number I knew it could only be a past rider and no one else.


----------



## Papa Sarducci (Jun 20, 2016)

RightTurnClyde said:


> When I drove I downloaded an app that gave me a separate phone number (TextNow on iOS). I used this exclusively for Uber/Lyft for two reasons. One- no one had my real phone number thus my business and personal life was kept completely separate. Also for security no one could link my number to my personal info through various web searches. Two- if I got a text or voice message with that number I knew it could only be a past rider and no one else.


You could also create a free phone number on Google Voice and tie that to your real number, I have done that in the past.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Uzurv app is basically the same thing. Scheduled/prearranged rides. What uber really frowns upon is street hails & taking pax off app {they ping you, you have them cancel for a cash rate instead}


----------



## HERR_UBERMENSCH (Jun 3, 2016)

dirtylee said:


> Uzurv app is basically the same thing. Scheduled/prearranged rides. What uber really frowns upon is street hails & taking pax off app {they ping you, you have them cancel for a cash rate instead}


That is what I said about UZURV when I first heard about it. So use it once, get the pax number, never need it again. If you are a good driver you don't have to ask them, they will ask for yours.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

HERR_UBERMENSCH said:


> That is what I said about UZURV when I first heard about it. So use it once, get the pax number, never need it again. If you are a good driver you don't have to ask them, they will ask for yours.


The thing about giving your number out for rides; pax may be at an inconvenient place & time. I specifically refuse to give out my real number because I really don't want to be called for rides. I.E. ****ers trying to negotiate less than the surge rate.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> Uber has a 91 number. Offshore area code where they utilize $2/hr people in poverty.


Those CSR folks in India pity the impoverished American Uber driver.


----------

